# Provence area 2014



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay need to pick some brains.
Still at ideas stage but considering Provence area, South West of Grenoble for next year.
Only have 2 weeks as job may change (shutting down and may be looking around) so idea is to go down there for some warmth and sites, going back via Roscoff.
Any ideas or places to visit, with any links will be much appreciated, no matter how irrelevant or odd.
If the job continues then prob stretch to nearer 3 weeks.
Thank you


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Past Grenoble just get yourself on to N85 South you'll find plenty to do.Lac St Croix - Gorge du Verdon etc. If you're not too bothered which area you go then keeping West of Grenoble you should find Avignon - Arles - St Remy de Provence (our favourite) area interesting enough....John


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We liked this one.

http://uk.tourisme-villeneuvelezavi...c943-da4b-486e-824b-9cfcf1bee41c/details.aspx

Big pitches, never crowded a bit more expensive than most municiples but easy walk to lovely old town and bus into Avignon near.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Further to the post by Blondel if anybody uses that site busy season the buses are good but can be manic. An alternative is to leave the site ,walk across to the bus stop and walk up through the old Villeneuve Avignon village and down to the river where there is a free ferry to and from Avignon proper. :idea:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some ideas, Google Earth file and photos in this blog:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1102162.html

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Provence is a large area, is there anything you want in particular, sea, lakes, mountains, history or just the weather?
james


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Provence is probably my favourite region of France. Got to agree about the Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix. Both magical. The Aire at St Croix can be superb if you get one of the front sideways on lake view slots and a nightmare if you end up down the bottom in the mash up.

It's always a great atmosphere on that aire and looking down at the lake on an evening is superb. The village itself has a lovely holiday atmosphere as well and there is always something going on.

To the north east of the lake are the gorges and we always stay at the eastern end at the little Aire at Trigance. Takes just 5 vans with services and hookup I think for about €5 which is collected each evening.

The village itself is charming and it's ideally situated as a starting point for the gorges. If you have secondary transport like a bike or a car all the better but even if you have not what I would do is stay at Trigance then head to the Route de Cretes which is the circular road to the north of the gorges (D23 off the D952). It's steep and windy but there are plenty of pull ins to take in the views. I would do it early morning though and on a week day to make sure you can stop and park at the pull ins if you're going to do it in the van.

Then return to Trigance and do the southern route of the gorges the next day which is the D71 which will eventually spit you out at Lac St Croix.

At the north end of the lake the village of Moustiers Sainte Marie is well worth a visit and there is an aire there but like St Croix it gets busy. There are also some good wilding spots on the cliff tops on the back road between St Croix village and Moustiers. You're spoilt for choice really.

Heading east the villages of Menerbes, Bonnieux and Gordes which are all near each other are lovely. This is where A Year in Provence was set and the Author Peter Mayle still lives there in the same house between Menerbes and Bonnieux.

IF you fancy a city Avignon is worth a visit but the Aire is a bit dire (not sure if a new one has opened though) or for the coast St Tropez but again the Aires are not great but it does have the best Kebab shop in France just off the main square. 

A few photos to whet your appetite.

The Aire at St Croix. That's us front left and lake side
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]793[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]777[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

And the view from the van

[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]785[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

St Croix from the lake
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]801[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

If you take your own boat there are loads of hideaway private beaches to get away from the crowds and laze away an afternoon. Bit of wine and cheese etc. Wish I was there now!
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]809[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

The little aire at Trigance
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]753[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

Looking down into the gorges from the route des cretes (D23) you will definitely look down on Vultures and Eagles. They circle all day long.
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]761[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

And on the other side D71
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]769[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

Moustiers
[fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]817[/fullalbumimg:c790f1950b]

I wish I hadnt posted this now from a windy and wet Yorkshire coast sat in the van! Roll on Summer Eh?


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all for that. The pictures are superb Barry.
Just one point, there is a picture of a road, with a lady ( I assume your charming wife) and height markings. If one is using the van, would the height be a problem?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> Thank you all for that. The pictures are superb Barry.
> Just one point, there is a picture of a road, with a lady ( I assume your charming wife) and height markings. If one is using the van, would the height be a problem?


No. They often look smaller in photos. I Think even coaches go along that route.

The Route des Cretes is a little tight in places and dont look down if you get Vertigo but Ive seen plenty of vans up there. We take the scooter.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you again.
We are not yet at the stage where we can retire or at least not have the trappings of work, perhaps we are about 3 years off a semi retirement basis.
However, when that time comes we will be looking to buy a van with the option of scooter rack. It is interesting looking at other posts when they arise. If necessary we will go down the Easylifter route, but I like the idea of a rack.
Happy New year to you all


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

barryd said:


> Hawcara said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for that. The pictures are superb Barry.
> ...


Hi,
we did the Gorge (or Canyon?) du Verdon road last summer including the Route des Cretes - ok in a panel van and part of it is one way. We've never driven along the narrower Route Sublime along the southern edge of the canyon.

There are plenty of small laybys for photostops. We also drove past a metre diameter boulder that had recently fallen onto the road  

It's one of our favourite areas especially south of there around Aups, Salernes and Entrevaux.

Enjoy your travels in 2014

Steve


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Where to start,Provence has many fantastic places,
Vaison la Romaine
Mont Ventoux
Bedoin
Carpentras
L'isle-sur-la-Sorgue
Cavaillon
St Remy de Provence
Fontaine-de-Vaucluse (which has a new aire)
Arles
Nimes 
Orange
Avignon
Eygalieres
The Alpilles (found some great wilding spots here on the bike)

Could go on and on and on


----------

